
Ted Cruz's H1-B Reform Bill to Require $110K Minimum Salary - Maultasche
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3014289/it-careers/sen-ted-cruz-wants-minimum-h-1b-wage-of-110000.html?google_editors_picks=true
======
rem7
I wonder what percentage of H1-B holders make >= 110k. All the people I know
who aren't in the tech industry and have H1-B don't make anywhere near that...
That's one way to deal with the cap.

Eliminating OPT is going to make getting an H1-B visa harder too, that's how
foreign students get experience and can get closer to making the 110k... No
one is going to hire an inexperienced student and pay them 110k+ right away.
Obama once said something along the lines of: "We're giving foreigners the
best education and then we send them back home..." that isn't beneficial to
anyone.

------
Maultasche
If you're not in Silicon Valley, forget hiring any H1-Bs. Most software
developers outside major tech hubs don't make that much.

